# AR ride



## Metal Man

I had a great time on the Slumlord AR ride. Got to meat BigP in person while i was there...he's a cool guy to ride with no doubt.:rockn:

Heres a few pics. I got some videos i'll post up later.
http://s688.photobucket.com/albums/vv250/MetalManDX66/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Looks like it was a nice ride. Like the little bridge y'all had to cross.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Looks like ya'll had a lot of fun, thats the rides that I like to go on.


----------



## phreebsd

Metal Man said:


> I had a great time on the Slumlord AR ride. Got to meat BigP in person while i was there...he's a cool guy to ride with no doubt.:rockn:
> 
> Heres a few pics. I got some videos i'll post up later.
> http://s688.photobucket.com/albums/vv250/MetalManDX66/?albumview=slideshow


 
so was his P as Big as he claims?


----------



## Metal Man

A good time was had no doubt. And i cant even start to tell you how cool that AR 50 was. :bigok:

Heres a video of some riding.

( edit video did not work. i got to work on it I'll post it up later)


----------



## Metal Man

phreebsd said:


> so was his P as Big as he claims?


 
LOL cant say i noticed but i will say he's a big ole boy fosho.

Heres some more pics Slumlord took. I'm in some of these.
http://s687.photobucket.com/albums/vv236/jwburge/slumlord Ride pics/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Yesterday

bring awn da videeyo'z!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Hey BigP, didn't one of the Team green Brutes have Zilla's? How did they do in the mud?


----------



## Yesterday

thats metal man's. they did better than i expected in mud and **** sure showed me up crossin logs and what not


----------



## Polaris425

awsome!!! :rockn:

Represent!


----------



## Metal Man

Yep me and Big both were sporting our MIMB shirts on that ride.

Still having trouble with that darn video. Youtube is giving me fits.:aargh4:


----------



## Yesterday

I'm almost ashamed to even post this but... here's a video i stole from metal man's youtube of me first, then a couple other guys that were there riding. i look like a f'n idiot in this. i killed it on accident, pipe under water, right as i jumped off. lookin back on the video i have no clue why i bailed in the first place. guess it felt weird when the front end climbed up out of them ruts. then i killed it again while i was gettin it back straight. lame. the sound is jacked up but ah well. 






 

I'm almost 100% that metalmayne still has some more(prlly better) vids that he'll upload soon.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

BigP said:


> thats metal man's. they did better than i expected in mud and **** sure showed me up crossin logs and what not


Cool, what sizes is he running, I am looking real hard at the 28's. to replace my 26" XTR's.


----------



## KMKjr

You guys should invest in boats, not Brutes...lol


----------



## Yesterday

lol, i take the duck boat in stuff half that deep. metal man's got 28's. they impressed me f'sho


----------



## Yesterday

Muddy Brute Force said:


> Cool, what sizes is he running, I am looking real hard at the 28's. to replace my 26" XTR's.


 he rolled right through this thick hole before i got raped by it. he did start with alot more momentum or somethin, but he still got through it and i winched out when my laws slicked over =(



























http://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv250/MetalManDX66/100_3460.jpghttp://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv250/MetalManDX66/100_3462.jpg


----------



## KMKjr

BigP said:


> he rolled right through this thick hole before i got raped by it. he did start with alot more momentum or somethin, but he still got through it and i winched out when my laws slicked over =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv250/MetalManDX66/100_3460.jpghttp://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv250/MetalManDX66/100_3462.jpg


And you lost yer shoes too...


----------



## phreebsd

in the vid i thought i saw a croc come floating up!
was that one of your shoes?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

BigP said:


> lol, i take the duck boat in stuff half that deep. metal man's got 28's. they impressed me f'sho


I am running 28" Zilla's also. I love them they ride fairly decent on trails and hard ground and the perform well in the mud. I wish they made them in 30's. I would buy some.


----------



## Yesterday

phreebsd said:


> in the vid i thought i saw a croc come floating up!
> was that one of your shoes?


 yeah. one floated up towards the end and rode the wave out


----------



## Yesterday

bayou_boy_22 said:


> I am running 28" Zilla's also. I love them they ride fairly decent on trails and hard ground and the perform well in the mud. I wish they made them in 30's. I would buy some.


 i think they do!


----------



## phreebsd

yep. i have seen 30" zillas.

see pricing here
MT_MZ28100 Maxxis Zilla 30-9-14 tire $98.95 
MT_MZ27100 Maxxis Zilla 30-11-14 tire $102.95


----------



## Polaris425

hmmm.... 30" zilla's. I wonder if that weight is correct. 28lbs. Thats the same as the 26" MST....


----------



## phreebsd

according to maxxis.com the weights are:
30x9x14 = 25.6
30x11x14 = 30.8

I have added the 30" values to the tire weight chart!


----------



## Metal Man

Yep i'm running the 28"s and they do a good job for what they are.

Big P what you doing steeling my videos...:greddy2: LOL

Man these videos have been giving me troubles for sure. Not what happed but they just wont load up right. The one you posted is suppose to be about 5 videos edited into one with a song playing in the background but it's not. That's why the sound is all jacked up.

I'll try to just post them up with out editing them. If you hear a curse word just close your ears.

Heres the Arkansas firecracker


----------



## Metal Man

Heres LJ shooting his S&W 500 hand cannon!!!


----------



## Metal Man

Man the percussion off that AR 50 is unreal!! The bullets were taller then a beer can and fat as a shot gun shell.










Tracer in the day light.


----------



## Metal Man

Heres two shoes .He has 28 Zillas as well.


----------



## Metal Man

Representing my MIMB shirt :rockn:
















http://i428.photobucket.com/albums/qq2/mudlift/Slumlords/P5020570.jpg


----------



## Metal Man

Get it up LOL


----------



## Metal Man

BigP making it look easy.


----------



## Yesterday

baaaaaah. that ones better than the other =/ :rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY

That 50 cal. is FN AWESOME!!!!

I convinced the wife I needed my AR-15 for hog/coyote hunting, what the hell can I tell her to sell her on one of these?


----------



## Metal Man

TX4PLAY said:


> That 50 cal. is FN AWESOME!!!!
> 
> I convinced the wife I needed my AR-15 for hog/coyote hunting, what the hell can I tell her to sell her on one of these?


 
Hahaha its bad to the bone no doubt. Man i swear to you these videos do no justice to how cool this beast really is. 

First time he shot it beer cans when flying off the trailer like confetti. You could not set anything close to it or it would send it flying from the muzzle blast.


----------



## TX4PLAY

You truly have to embrace recoil firing a cannon like that..Was it a bolt action or auto loader?


----------



## Metal Man

BigP said:


> I'm almost ashamed to even post this but... here's a video i stole from metal man's youtube of me first, then a couple other guys that were there riding. i look like a f'n idiot in this. i killed it on accident, pipe under water, right as i jumped off. lookin back on the video i have no clue why i bailed in the first place. guess it felt weird when the front end climbed up out of them ruts. then i killed it again while i was gettin it back straight. lame. the sound is jacked up but ah well.
> 
> 
> YouTube - BigP,Tbone and Gitnmuddy
> 
> 
> I'm almost 100% that metalmayne still has some more(prlly better) vids that he'll upload soon.


 
I fixed this video. The sound is now right with what your seeing.

My camera ran out of memory on this video but gitnmuddy didn't make it out. The bottom was pretty much gone by this point.


----------



## Metal Man

TX4PLAY said:


> You truly have to embrace recoil firing a cannon like that..Was it a bolt action or auto loader?


It was a bolt action. But the recoil was not as bad as you might think.


----------



## Metal Man

OK the last video I'll post up is of the cotton mouth. It contains bad language so i posted it in the subscribing members section.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=21912#post21912post21912


----------



## Yesterday

TX4PLAY said:


> That 50 cal. is FN AWESOME!!!!
> 
> I convinced the wife I needed my AR-15 for hog/coyote hunting, what the hell can I tell her to sell her on one of these?


 to pull out when you're bout to get robbed at the ezmart in the hood.


----------



## Polaris425

TX4PLAY said:


> That 50 cal. is FN AWESOME!!!!
> 
> I convinced the wife I needed my AR-15 for hog/coyote hunting, what the hell can I tell her to sell her on one of these?


your in Texas tell her its to keep illegals off the lawn...


----------



## TX4PLAY

10-4, That is what I was thinking another addition to the arsenal in preparation for the 'Reconquista', or the rise up against Socialism whichever comes first!


----------



## black_on_black650

My uncle has a barret .50 and it is a beast. I used to have a vid of me shooting it somewhere.


----------

